# lace/lava rock ?????



## Derek Layton (Apr 23, 2009)

what is the difference between lace rock and lava rock?
advantages of one over the other and vice versa?
I bought some large rock (black) from a local landscaping place that I thought were lava rocks but now am not sure I will try and post pictures soon.
They are really big and they float. I am currently trying to figure out how to clean and sink them. I will admit that even the rock that I all bought together seem to have very different tectures and sizes of pours. Let me know what you think.

-Derek-


----------



## boostspike (Apr 3, 2007)

I went for lace over lava when i did over my tanks. The lava rocks sold here are boring looking.. i chunk of red rock with a hole drilled out. The lace rocks here comes in all sort of size, shape. even diff. colors.

Not sure what kinda rock you have w/o out a pic...


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds to me as if you may have gotten feather rock. Feather rock is fairly light and will sometimes want to float. Lava rock usually redish and looks as tho there is little holes all over. Lacerock kinda usually looks like it is a type of cement but lacerock , lava rock and feather rock actully are all volcanic rock. All three of the mentioned should be used with caution because they can have sharper edges that fish can cut and scrape themselves on.I had to remove my lacerock from my oscar tank because they were getting cut from it.My african cichlids however would actualy bore holes in it,lol.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

i pick up a nice pice of lace rock today but i didnt buy it cause it did have sharp features and i was nervious it would scrach my fish. would sanding it help? or should i jsut avoid it all together?


----------

